# wool wash questions, eucalin vs woolite



## Erinok (Sep 11, 2006)

what is the difference between the various wool washes available. I've read alot of people like eucalin. Is it available in the store, or only online. what is the difference between that and something like woolite? do either of them lanolize or would I still need to do that as a seperate process?


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

woolite is a no-no for woolies, IMO. I prefer Kookaburra woolwash to Euclan. I like the smell a *lot* better and I think it lanolizes a lot better as well. I also really like the SUdz'nDudz wool wash bar for scrubbing out stains and their liquid lanolin if I need to give them an extra lanolin boost. (which doesn't happen very often, maybe once every couple months or so?)

You can get Kookaburra and Sudz 'n Dudz at www.diaperware.com It's my favorite WAHM diaper store!!


----------



## CelticFish (Aug 4, 2004)

Eucalan can be purchased at practically any yarn store. However, you have to go to a yarn/fiber arts store, not a craft/hobby store like Michael's or Hobby Lobby. I know all my local yarn shops carry 2-3 different brands/scents of wool washes.


----------



## DebHibb (Mar 31, 2006)

I too have heard not to use Woolite. I believe it strips the lanolin or something, whereas Eucalin (or similar product made for diapers) has lanolin in it. I got my Eucalin online. Can't remember where, but a quick search would do it.


----------

